# Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung



## Biosman (18. Oktober 2009)

*Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*

Hallo Liebe PCGH Com,

Ich suche für mein neues Gehäuse und bald neuen Kühler Lüfter mit Großer Fördermenge.

Das es den Delta gibt ist mir klar aber dieser ist was Lautstärke betrifft jenseits von gut und böse.

Bisher habe ich z.b diesen hier im blick:

Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000, 120x120x38mm, 3000rpm, 224.4m³/h, 45.9dB(A) (DFS123812H-3000) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

Natürlich ist er auf 100% sehr laut! Aber ab diesem Punkt macht sich eine gute Lüfter Steuerung (Die ich habe) richtig bezahlt!


Obwohl mir ein Kommentar von einem User trotzdem Schmerzen bereitet hier ein Auszug:

"Eines muss ich aber auch sagen: Wer jetzt glaubt, dass es reicht die Lüfter per Lüftersteuerung zurückzudrehen um ein doch noch leises System zu bekommen, liegt leider falsch da es trotzdem noch zu deutlich hörbaren Geräuschen kommt. Für mich persönlich ist es aber doch noch vertretbar."







Nun meine Frage an euch:

Kennt ihr Lüfter die evtl. Noch besser sind als der gezeigte? Sich in einem Lautstärke bereich bewegen der NOCH erträglich ist bei 100%? (evtl. so laut wie Graka Referenz Kühler auf 100% Drehzahl) bzw bei geringen Drehzahlen etwa 700-1000 RPM Fast Unhörbar sind?

MfG

Biosman


----------



## websmile (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*

Ich hab zwei Silverstone 122FMB verbaut, die haben ein Potentiometer dabei und sind von 800-2400 regalbar, ich bin sehr zufrieden, unter 1000 sind sie für mich unhörbar, voll aufgedreht machen sie aber einiges an Lärm durch den massiven Luftdurchsatz. Sind 120x32er in schwarz oder weiß erhältlich, waren sie jedenfalls
Grüße


----------



## ThePlayer (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*

Wofür braucht du überhaupt so einen starken Lüfter (oder willst du dir das aussaugen sparn) bei hat die Menge und der Kühler denn Unterschied gemacht.

3x Scythe 120mm + 1x Coolermaster 200mm + Mugen 2 in einem Antec 900.


----------



## Biosman (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*

Ne ich würde gerne das Maximal mögliche mit Luftkühlung erreichen. Sprich IFX 14 oder Megahalem auf dem Tiefpunkt der Temps 

Für sowas brauch ich halt Lüfter mit viel Durchsatz die aber noch in einem Rahmen der Lautstärke liegen. BZW erträglich sind. Da ich beim Zocken Eh Musik höre bzw den Game Sound anhab stört es nicht so arg. Tagsüber rennt eh mein Sohn durch die Wohnung da ist das nicht so schlimm.

Nur halt Spät Abends würde ich die "Power" Lüfter gerne auf Silent mode mit der Lüfter Steuerung drehen können.


----------



## D.Knatterton (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*

Schau dir mal den Test an. Ich habe den Noctua NH-U12P SE2. Kühlt einfach!
Link zum Test:

TEST: 18 CPU-Kühler von Noctua, Scythe, Zalman und Co. im Vergleich - Wer ist der Coolste? - Hardware - Tests - magnus.de


----------



## Uter (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*

wie wärs mit scythe slip stream 1600 oder 1900?
unhörbar wirst du sie nicht bekommen denk ich aber man sollte im nebenzimmer locker schlafen können  und genug luft bewegen sie auch...

@ThePlayer: hast du sowas Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Blue in deinem antec? wenn ja glaubst du der passt auch in ein 902?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*

Zur zeiten der Luftkühlung hatte ich auch mal zwei Scythe Ultra Kaze und kann dir sagen das sie Unnormal laut sind......jedenfalls bei 3000 Umdrehungen...aber sie kühlten meine Quad bei maximal 67 Grad @ 3600Mhz einwandfrei...


----------



## Biosman (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*

@ $.Crackpipeboy.$ wie laut/leise sind die Lüfter bei etwa 1000 Umdrehungen? Habe atm Lüfter die bis max 1300 gehen. bei 1000 Hört man die kaum noch.


----------



## Equilibrium (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*

schau Dir mal diesen an.

Leise und effizient Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro NB-PL2 1400 U/min 120x120x25 - A-C-Shop


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*



Biosman schrieb:


> @ $.Crackpipeboy.$ wie laut/leise sind die Lüfter bei etwa 1000 Umdrehungen? Habe atm Lüfter die bis max 1300 gehen. bei 1000 Hört man die kaum noch.



Wenn man sie runterregelt hält sich das in Grenzen mit der Lautstärke, aber ich bin/wr da ehh Schmerzfrei da ich die Leistung haben wollte...war mir das egal wie laut es werden kann...aber auf voller Pulle sind sie unerträglich...auch wenn ich da nicht so bin haben sie mich gestresst.


----------



## Fabian (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*

Bei den Scythe Kaze Ultra hört man heruntergeregelt das Lüfterlager ziehmlich stark.Sind trotzdem meine empfehlung,da sie selbst auf 5V noch einiges an Luft bewegen,dank der Dicke von 38mm.


----------



## D.Knatterton (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*

Schau dir mal den   [FONT=&quot]Scythe SlipStream 120x25mm hat eine gute Leistung und ist noch relative gut vom Geräuschverhalten. [/FONT]


----------



## joffal (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*

Scythe Slipstream 1600!!

Bei 40% oder so fast unhörbar und bei 100% ist der Luftdurchsatz (144m³/h?) sehr hoch für einen 120er 
Im Lautstärke / Luftdurchsatz - Verhältnis unschlagbar finde ich


----------



## Folterknecht (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*

Hi!

Ich habe als CPU-Lüfter den Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm mit 1900rpm verbaut. Der fördert max. 180 m³ und läßt sich auf Grund seiner Bauform auch an jede 120 mm Halterung montieren. Bei voller Drehzahl ist er deutlich höhrbar unter 1200 rpm geht er aber für MICH als relativ leise durch. Nun weiß ich allerdings nicht wie viele m³/h er bei dieser Drehzahl fördert (vermutlich um die 100 m³). Mußt da halt mal im Netz schauen, denn es gibt glaube ich auch Varianten mit 1200 bzw 1600 rpm oder so. Da ist dann ja auch immer das Fördervolumen angegeben.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Biosman (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*

Auf meinen IFX 14 Passen halt auch 140mm Lüfter. 
Hab mir auch schon gedacht dort lieber 2 x 140mm zu verbauen da die Lüfter bei weniger Drehzahl mehr durchsatz haben.

In meinem Lian Li ist in der Front 1 x 140mm Lüfter der auf 1000 RPM so viel luft schäffelt wie die 120ger auf 1300-1400 rpm

Eine Frage an euch:

Kennt jemand GUTE blaue Lüfter für 120 und 140 mm ? Wahrscheinlich Enermax oder?

MfG

Biosman

MfG


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*

Ich würde dir zu dem Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-S3 HS raten, denn habe ich auf der CPU und leuft mit meiner Lüftersteuerung auf etwa 950 Umdrehungen, denn höhre ich gar nicht. Bei der Maximalen Drehzahl höhre ich denn schon aber der fördert dann ordentlich Luft.


----------



## D.Knatterton (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lüfter mit großer Förderleistung*

Schau dir mal den Aerocool Streamliner an, 3-Pin-Anschluss, 5,25" Adapter, hellblau, 1000 U/min, 92,9 m³, 19,6 dB(A)


----------

